# [SOLVED] Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe mode works fine



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, as the topic title states, my computer will boot up in normal XP perfectly fine, but after a few minutes/seconds, the computer freezes. I entered Safe Mode, and left it on to to see how long it would last on, it lasted all night and into the next morning, until I shut it off. Safe Mode never freezes, so I think it may be a driver problem, what is everyone else's input?


----------



## Crespo PC Serv (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP, Safe Mode works fine.*

very well could be, what did u install recently?


----------



## MC1175 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP, Safe Mode works fine.*

I had this exact problem, try this, boot up safe mode, go to Start > Run > type "MSConfig" without the quotes. A box should pop up. Select Diagnostic Setup. That should make it so nothing but the basic programs start during the boot. If this works, it may be a program refusing to startup.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP, Safe Mode works fine.*

Thank you all very much for your replies, I appreciate you giving your time up to help me out! I will try these methods once I return home (will be back home in about 20 minutes.)


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP, Safe Mode works fine.*

Yup, looks like something that's loaded in normal mode and not in safe mode.

Go to start => run and type eventvwr.msc. Any error message happening around the time of the freeze ? Double-click the error, click on the third button on the right (this copies the complete information in the memory) then right-click => paste it here.

Any .dmp files in c:\windows\minidump ? If so zip them and attach them to your next post (click on post reply or go advanced to use the manage attachments button).

When did the problem begin, had you installed anything new ? Have you tried loading the last known good configuration ? (same menu as safe mode after pressing F8 at startup).

The solution may lie in msconfig as MC1175 says. The items in the startup tab of msconfig are not loaded in safe mode. But you don't want to start in diagnostic setup as this would leave your computer unprotected if the antivirus or firewall is loaded by a startup item (unlike in safe mode your network will stay enabled in diagnostic mode, you could get infected if the firewall is disabled).

Check the different items there in bleepingcomputer's startup database to learn what they do and see which ones you can untick safely.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP, Safe Mode works fine.*

Urm, just tried to boot it up in normal mode, it froze at the part with the scrolling blue blocks for the loading windows screen. Does that mean it's hardware?


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP, Safe Mode works fine.*

Umm, one question, it's asking me to activate Windows. I activated it a long time ago, but I still have the code. Is it because of the Diagnostic Mode?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP, Safe Mode works fine.*

XP hanging at the loading screen doesn't necessarily mean it's hardware. If you used the reset or power button to restart XP after it froze there are probably inconsistencies in the NTFS file system. Start in safe mode and run (start => run) chkdsk c: /R. You'll be prompted to schedule the scan at next restart (will take some time). The /R parameter will scan the drive for bad clusters and automatically repair errors in the file system. You'll find the scan's results in the event viewer (start => run => eventvwr.msc) in the last winlogon entry under the application subsection.

Reactivation will occur when the system detects too many hardware changes at the same time. It may be because of the diagnostic mode if it disabled several devices at the same time. Wait until you're back in normal mode to see if you still need to reactivate. If needed phone MS with the provided toll-free number and explain your case.

You didn't answer this :


justpassingby said:


> Go to start => run and type eventvwr.msc. Any error message happening around the time of the freeze ? Double-click the error, click on the third button on the right (this copies the complete information in the memory) then right-click => paste it here.
> 
> Any .dmp files in c:\windows\minidump ? If so zip them and attach them to your next post (click on post reply or go advanced to use the manage attachments button).
> 
> When did the problem begin, had you installed anything new ? Have you tried loading the last known good configuration ? (same menu as safe mode after pressing F8 at startup).


Also do you have the XP CD ? If so what service pack is included on the CD ? If this is some brand computer that came with Windows preinstalled then what's the brand and model ?

Enter the BIOS at startup and report your temps, fan speeds and voltages from the hardware monitor screen.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP, Safe Mode works fine.*

I just booted into Normal mode to check something I needed to check, and a blue screen popped up. Special_Pool_Dected_Memory_Corruption. Technical info: 0x000000C1 (0x91B26FF0, 0x91B26548, 0x009BC010, 0x00000023).


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP, Safe Mode works fine.*

http://www.osronline.com/DDKx/ddtools/bccodes_8yw7.htm


> A driver freed an address while nearby bytes on same page have been corrupted.


I'll need your minidump files. Don't forget to answer the other questions.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP, Safe Mode works fine.*

I don't believe I will have access to my flash drive tonight, so I don't think I can give you those tonight. I will answer the other questions, however.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP, Safe Mode works fine.*



> When did the problem begin, had you installed anything new ? Have you tried loading the last known good configuration ? (same menu as safe mode after pressing F8 at startup).


I had recently installed Crysis. However, I don't believe this is what is causing this. Before actually getting Crysis, I made an attempt to overclock my computer. After changing the PCIE Clock to 125 Ghz???, I raised the voltage for that, but then my computer wouldn't display anything on the screen. I took out, and placed my CMOS battery back in a few seconds later. The display worked then, and I played Crysis for a while. Then the game started the freezing thing. It would loop the sound for whatever sound clip was just playing, and I would have to manual shutdown. After a while of no freezing, the game froze, I booted back up, and the sound on my computer was pure static. The sound issue has not yet been resolved, but from what I've read, I believe you can solve this issue by updating your BIOS (I have an Asus P5N-E SLI MoBo) to 1101. 

I have tried the 'last good configuration' option, but no success there.



> Enter the BIOS at startup and report your temps, fan speeds and voltages from the hardware monitor screen.


CPU Q-Fan Control- Enabled
Chassis Q-Fan Control- Enabled
Vcore Voltage- 1.34V
3.3V Voltage- 3.34V (This one was changing the last number, from 2 to 4) 
5V Voltage- 4.89V
12V Voltage- 11.96V

CPU Temp.- 36C/96.8F
M/B Temp.-40C/108F
CPU Fan Speed- 1767 RPM
CHA_FAN1 Speed- 0 RPM
CHA_FAN2 Speed- 0 RPM
CPU Fan Speed Warning- 600 RPM


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP, Safe Mode works fine.*



SovereignRedout said:


> I made an attempt to overclock my computer. After changing the PCIE Clock to 125 Ghz???, I raised the voltage for that, but then my computer wouldn't display anything on the screen. I took out, and placed my CMOS battery back in a few seconds later. The display worked then, and I played Crysis for a while. Then the game started the freezing thing. It would loop the sound for whatever sound clip was just playing, and I would have to manual shutdown. After a while of no freezing, the game froze, I booted back up, and the sound on my computer was pure static.


Removing the CMOS battery may not be enough to reset the CMOS. Refer to your motherboard manual to know where the reset jumper is. 

You may have damaged the motherboard or other hardware parts. If you also have sound issues I'd say the motherboard. Safe mode will deactivate some features (video and sound hardware acceleration among others) which is why the problem may not appear there.

Overclocking the PCI-e bus by 25% was a bad idea. What exact voltage setting did you change and by how much did you raise it ?

When overclocking one should focus on the FSB and CPU frequencies, making sure that the other components stay unafected. You'll want to lock the PCI bus to 33Mhz and the PCI-e bus to 100Mhz and you'll want to proceed by very small steps when raising the FSB.

Just because someone else was able to do overclock the PCI-e bus to 125Mhz doesn't mean your hardware will be able to sustain the same overclock, even if it's the exact same motherboard and video card.

Raising the voltage is very dangerous, you'll want to make sure all the devices will support a higher voltage and you'll have to take into account the fact that a higher voltage will mean more load on the power supply.

What are your complete system specs ? Follow the posting system specs link in my sig and don't forget to include the brand, model, wattage and amperage on the 12V rail of the power supply (look on the sticker that's on the side of the power supply block).

I'll move you to the motherboard support section to have the hardware techs' advice about your overclocking.

In the mean time test your memory with memtest, the RAM is usually the first part to go when it gets bad voltages. Download and unzip memtest86+'s bootable image file and burn the .iso using the burn from image file feature of your burning software. Then enter the BIOS at startup, change the boot order priority to CD-rom first and leave memtest run overnight. A single error would mean there's a problem with your RAM.

Please zip and attach the .dmp files that you'll find in the c:\windows\minidump folder, they are important.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Power Supply- 600 Watt (Brand- Ultra; Model- ULT-:S600P; 32A)
Motherboard- Asus P5N-E SLI
CPU- Intel E6550 @ 2.33 Ghz
RAM-Two sticks of Adata Ram, 1 GB each, DDR2, Speed- I can't find it 
Hard Drive- Western Digital- 300 GB Sata
Operating system- Windows XP Pro Sp2
Video Card- EVGA 8800 GT, It is in my PCI-E Slot right now, SLI, stock speed?

Also, I'm not sure where exactly the reset jumpers are on my P5N-E SLI. I looked in the manual, and it shows the area, but not what they exactly are. I see these two blue rectangles on something, while next to each is a metal prong. Apparently, I move something from a 1-2 position to a 2-3 position. I'm not sure what things to take off!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

You need to unplug the power cord and remove the battery then move the jumper from pins 1-2 to pins 2-3 for 10 seconds. There should only be one blue rectangle (= the jumper), make sure you move the right one. Should be written CLRTC right under it. Use a pair of tweezers if needed.

You didn't answer this :


justpassingby said:


> What exact voltage setting did you change and by how much did you raise it ?


Is this your power supply ?
http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_details.php?cPath=103&pPath=653&productID=660

Doesn't look like a quality model to me. It's cheap and doesn't say anything about the efficiency under full load and the testing temps. Please check this thread and look a the recommended power supplies in the power desktop computer class : http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html. See if you can find one to test your computer with. A weak power supply may not be your current problem but it will eventually become one.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Just wondering, what do you think would happen if I wiped the system, and reinstalled everything? I have all of the CD's for my games, I have everything I need, so I could just wipe everything and reinstall. Depends if anyone thinks this is a good idea.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

I spoke with Doby of the hardware team and we were going to suggest you to do that once you had replied. If you have the opportunity to backup your data and reinstall from scratch then by all means do so, that solution would allow to rule out software as a cause. Use dban to wipe the drive completely before you reinstall.

If you still have issues then the problem has to be hardware related.

Before your wipe and reinstall, please zip and attach the .dmp minidump files. It'll be the last chance to look them over. And please run memtest as soon as you have the chance. Burn the CD, boot the computer on it and leave it running overnight.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Yep I have been following the thread and myself and justpassingby have had some discussions about your problem.

The thing is the OC could have damaged something but the error code points to software that you can't seem to get straigned out.

Get them dump files to justpassingby he is a expert in this and I hate to put you thrugh a clean install but we have to use all means to eliminate software as the problem first.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

No, no, it's okay, I do not have many files on my computer besides games. I can easily reinstall those quite easily. I believe I have a dban disk from the last time I wiped my computer. 

I really hope that it isn't hardware, so I don't have to replace anything. My warranty should not be void yet, as I got the entire bundled computer from a custom builder site, last Christmas. Hopefully, if anything is damaged, it can be sent in for a new one, or be repaired.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Here's the .DMP files for you! I would like to wipe overnight, but if not that's fine. Tell me when I can wipe the computer, and I'll wipe it!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*


```
SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION (c1)
Special pool has detected memory corruption.  Typically the current thread's
stack backtrace will reveal the guilty party.
Arguments:
Arg1: 91b26ff0, address trying to free
Arg2: 91b26548, address where bits are corrupted
Arg3: 009bc010, (reserved)
Arg4: 00000023, caller is freeing an address where nearby bytes within the same page have been corrupted

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_23

SPECIAL_POOL_CORRUPTION_TYPE:  23

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8066bd94 to 804f9deb

STACK_TEXT:  
afd307d0 8066bd94 000000c1 91b26ff0 91b26548 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b
afd3081c 8054a32a 91b26ff0 00000000 9131ae80 nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+0x2f4
afd3085c bf802a8b 91b26ff0 00000000 afd308a0 nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x4a
afd3086c bf8197da 91b26ff0 00000000 9131ae80 win32k!HeavyFreePool+0xbb
afd308a0 bf809dc6 9114cfc0 28050331 bf80faeb win32k!WatchdogDrvDeleteDeviceBitmap+0x62
afd308f0 bf809e76 00000000 00000000 afd30914 win32k!SURFACE::bDeleteSurface+0x13f
afd30900 bf80f9fc 00000000 00000000 9131ae80 win32k!SURFREF::bDeleteSurface+0x12
afd30914 bf80fad5 28050331 00fefc44 afd30934 win32k!bDeleteSurface+0x20
afd30928 8054086c 28050331 00fefc58 7c90eb94 win32k!NtGdiDeleteObjectApp+0x74
afd30928 7c90eb94 28050331 00fefc58 7c90eb94 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xfc
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
00fefc58 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90eb94


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!HeavyFreePool+bb
bf802a8b 5d              pop     ebp

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!HeavyFreePool+bb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  47e0e106

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xC1_23_win32k!HeavyFreePool+bb

BUCKET_ID:  0xC1_23_win32k!HeavyFreePool+bb
```
The error happened during an instruction executed by win32k.sys which is the kernel GUI (graphic user interface) driver. That driver itself, being a system driver, is not likely to be the cause of the problem. Could be a RAM issue so please run memtest.

There are other tests that you can run using the special pool feature and the driver verifier if you want to determine whether another driver allocated the wrong address before win32k.sys tried to free it :
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/188831/EN-US/
http://www.osronline.com/DDKx/ddtools/dv_3i7n.htm

But if you havent installed any new hardware or programs that automatically load some driver at startup I dont see why a driver error would appear all of a sudden, excpet if the hardware was damaged by the overclocking. You still haven't told us what voltage setting you upped in the BIOS and by how much you upped it.

I won't have the time to investigate all the drivers that were loaded at the memory at the time of the crash today (see the followup in the attached file).

I'd go ahead and wipe the drive if it's really no big deal for you.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

It just finished wiping, and I put the XP disk in, and it installed most of it, till it got to the point where it said, 'Setup is starting Windows.' I then get an error message, Session3_initialization_failed. What do I do about this?


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

 Memtest just told me, 'Pass complete, no errors, press Esc to exit.' I am assuming my memory is not the problem, which I suppose is somewhat good.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

One complete pass consists in 8 different passes, the memory test is only conclusive if you let it run for at least 2-3 complete passes. Please do so when you have the time.

When you get a BSOD you need to give us the complete error message with the stop error code and the 4 arguments that follow. Found these Windows NT error messages (XP is based on NT) : 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/153742
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/windows2000serv/reskit/w2000Msgs/1216.mspx?mfr=true

Seems either one critical system file is missing or one hardware device is not recognized properly.

What version of Windows XP is on your install CD ? Home, Pro, Media Center Edition ? What service pack is included on the CD ? Is it an original or slipstreamed CD ? You state in your profile that you have Vista Home Basic, is this on another computer ?

That error is often caused by a scratched CD or a failing CD drive. Check that the XP CD isn't scratched or dirty. See if you can copy its whole content in a folder on another computer. Try to reinstall using another CD drive.

On XP the 0x6F error is sometimes caused by a missing smss.exe file. Boot on the XP CD, press 'R' at the first screen to access the recovery console then at the c:\windows\ prompt type : 
*expand d:\i386\smss.ex_ c:\windows\system32\smss.exe*
Replace d: with the letter that corresponds to your CD drive. Drive letters can change in the recovery console, type dir d:, dir e: until you find the CD drive. If you can't access the recovery console report here.

Had you run this test as I asked previously ?


justpassingby said:


> Start in safe mode and run (start => run) chkdsk c: /R. You'll be prompted to schedule the scan at next restart (will take some time). The /R parameter will scan the drive for bad clusters and automatically repair errors in the file system. You'll find the scan's results in the event viewer (start => run => eventvwr.msc) in the last winlogon entry under the application subsection.


If not please run it from the recovery console : at the c:\windows\ prompt type *chkdsk c: /R*

If the above doesn't help unplug the unneeded hardware, leave only the system drive and the CD-rom drive and reinstall from scratch. Make sure you format the drive in NTFS at the beginning of the installation.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*



justpassingby said:


> One complete pass consists in 8 different passes, the memory test is only conclusive if you let it run for at least 2-3 complete passes. Please do so when you have the time.
> 
> When you get a BSOD you need to give us the complete error message with the stop error code and the 4 arguments that follow. Found these Windows NT error messages (XP is based on NT) :
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/153742
> ...


Never mind about the Blue Screen at this point, the BSOD didn't occur when I tried to install Windows this time. I ran Memtest a second time, with strange results. I believe it would have maxed out at nearly 999999 in a little bit, because it just started getting a FLOOD of errors. However, next run, along with another run, displayed nothing. I'm not sure if all the errors were a glitch, or actual errors. 

Okay, so everything is working fine, no shut downs in XP normal mode now. However, whenever I try to play Crysis, it goes to the Main Menu, and freezes. Oh joy. I tried the Crysis Editor. Yep, you got it, it froze. Just doing normal things, like going on the internet, or using paint, or anything like that, works fine. I'm assuming at this point, that it's hardware.

A new something or other to tell you. While they are actually running, BIOS is telling me, that there is 0 RPM's. For both fans. It doesn't make any sense to me. 

To stay on the safe side of things, I'm thinking that if it is a motherboard problem, I could always tell Asus that there was a heat wave, and my computer stopped operating right. It's not a lie really, there was a heat wave here. If this doesn't suffice, I'm hoping there is some cheap way to have repairs done.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Just checked inside the case. The CPU fan is NOT running. At all. The other fan work fine, this one doesn't. I'm pretty sure it's either a damaged MoBo or CPU...Warranty is not void for either, I could always send them in for repairs. As for anymore testing, that's fine with me.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Plug the CPU fan on another fan power plug on the motherboard, it'll allow you to check whether the fan is dead or just the power connector. If the fan is working fine replug it on the plug labelled CPU_FAN, make sure you plug it properly and retry. Is it the stock intel heatsink and fan ? The cpu fan needs to be plugged on the cpu fan power plug to allow the motherboard and OS to regulate its speed, if that plug is dead you'll need to replace the motheboard. If the board is still under warranty then go ahead and RMA it.

No need to replace the CPU if the fan is dead, replacing the fan is enough. If the CPU was failing you wouldn't get the computer to boot at all.

Go to start => run and type dxdiag. Test the sound, music, DirectDraw and Direct3D (under display).

The memtest issue could be due to a failing motherboard, but I'd keep testing your memory once in a while once you have the replacement board. Memtest doesn't make glitches, there was an issue when you got the errors. Check in the BIOS that your timings are set properly for your ram model and frequency. If unsure everest will tell you, you can download the free version if you click on the "posting system specs" link in my sig. Check the SPD tab for the settings you ram needs at a given frequency and the chipset or memory tabs for the current settings.

Can't remember how many times I asked and you still haven't replied but *what was the exact name of the voltage setting you changed in the BIOS ?* This will allow us to know what devices on the motherboard could have been damaged.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

I had changed the voltage to 1.56V in the NB VCore setting in the BIOS. Sorry, I can't test anything at the moment, but I will get back to you in a few hours.

The fan is the intel stock fan and heatsink. I took it out, and replugged it back in, and for some reason, it works now. 

I will check the RAM frequency at ASAP. If I should RMA it, I will. Just tell me that I should.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Tested the DirectDraw thing, it worked, tested Direct3D, and it froze on me. I logged on into safe mode...It froze on me when on my account. However, the Administrator account is fine. It works perfectly. I tried Everest while in safe mode, the SPD tab displayed nothing. 

I currently have a large, heavy duty fan running near the sound card, graphics card, and the CPU has it's stock fan and heat sinks, and there is another fan on the back, which is operating fine. Before I overclocked, the system worked fine without the heavy duty fan, so I don't think cooling is the problem, unless due to the overclock, something has been damaged where it can't handle much heat at all.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Do you have another video card to test your computer with ?

Many apps won't work properly in safe mode. Run chkdsk c: /R to repair inconsistencies caused by your last crash and see if you can get back to normal mode. What happens when you test the sound and music with dxdiag ?


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

I could perhaps salvage another video card, but I highly doubt it. 

Sound and music should work. So far, there is not a single issue with sound yet. I'll test it though.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

No success on the video card, or the sound and music. Simply put, it's freezing when loading the safe mode drivers, and freezing when booting into normal mode. At this point, the computer seems pretty screwed. No cards looked warped from heat or anything, and I've been able to maintain a low temperature on the computer. So when I overclocked, since it is PCI that I overclocked, would it be the graphics card and sound card that I damaged?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

See if you have some friend on whose computer you could test your video card.

I have to leave it to the hardware techs for the definitive answer but if the video card works fine on another computer I would RMA the motherboard.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

I am salvaging a computer that I used a year, and it apparently has a processor that performs at 3.0 Ghz, so I could switch mine with it's processor for better performance. I changed out the video cards between the two, and will notify you of any freezing going on.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Ok, the computer hasn't crashed so far. Any way though, for me to test it? Like, force crashing? Crysis and the Editor close when opened, since being so new, and this card being a Geforce 5200. 

It's probably the video card, since that was the PCI extension.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

There was one bit of freezing a moment ago, but I just booted it back up and went to test somethings. I tested the DirectDraw. It didn't crash. I tested Direct3D. Didn't crash. I shut down, took out the Geforce 5200, replaced it with the 8800 GT. It gets into my account, freezes immediately. I'm thinking it's either a faulty card or a faulty PSU. Since the older card requires less power, it might not freeze on that one, and when using the 8800, it crashes, needing more power. 

I have emailed EVGA support, registered my 8800 GT, and everything, explaining the problem, leaving out the overclocking bit however...Though I have no reply, from my readings, it seems I should be able to RMA it. While it seems like it could be the motherboard, I'm just saying it seems to me, that it is more likely a fauly PSU or GPU. But I'm not the expert, you are. So don't let that influence you.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

EVGA has officially declared that I may RMA the 8800 GT. However, while not as often, there is still freezing every once in a while. Dunno if it's the GPU then.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Crysis won't work with a Geforce FX 5200, minimal requirements are a 256MB 6800GT and a 3.2Ghz CPU for Vista : http://www.crysis-online.com/Information/System Requirements/

When you say that there is still freezing you mean with the FX 5200 ? Don't forget to test the sound and music in dxdiag with the old video card in the computer, if DirectSound doesn't work with full hardware acceleration it's possible that the motherboard sound chip was also fried.

If the FX 5200 has 128MB of memory you can test the cpu, sound and video with the free demo of 3D Mark 05. In 3D Mark 05 click on the demo button at the bottom right. You'll need to set the VS and PS Profile to 2_a or the program won't work with that old video card. You'll probably have to use the lowest quality settings (640*480). Make sure sound is ticked and run the demo. If 3D Mark 05 doesn't work try 3D Mark 03.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

That was my brother, who typed both messages. You can delete them if you'd like. He acts very immature sometimes, and was screwing around with the laptop, it being half closed.

Sorry, I just learned it is actually a FX 5300! Not much of a difference, but just an update. Furthermore, I just tested the Music and Sound in Dxdiag. It worked fine, ran multiple tests for each one. I am downloading 3D Mark 05. The video card has 128MB, I have checked at this point. 

While I can't use the motherboard from the other computer, as it's Ram slots are DDR1, I can take off anything else from it. Since the other processor performs at 3.0Ghz, I would like to switch out my current 2.33Ghz processor with it. The hard drive on the other computer is only 200GB, and my current one is 300GB, so I won't be changing that out. I think the other computer has a floppy drive, which mine does not, so I could integrate the floppy drive into mine. The PSU on the other has a max of 300 something Watts, so that would be a downgrade, unless it is possible to test out the computer with 300 something watts. The RAM on the other computer is only 512MB, so that would be a downgrade as well.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

It was taking a VERY long time to download, and at about 84%, the computer froze. I have just been letting it sit for a while. I'm going to chkdsk /r, then remove the CMOS battery for a while. It won't resolve anything I don't think, but I might as well. So far, from what you know, what do you think it is?


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*



SovereignRedout said:


> There was one bit of freezing a moment ago, but I just booted it back up and went to test somethings. I tested the DirectDraw. It didn't crash. I tested Direct3D. Didn't crash. I shut down, took out the Geforce 5200, replaced it with the 8800 GT. It gets into my account, freezes immediately. I'm thinking it's either a faulty card or a faulty PSU. Since the older card requires less power, it might not freeze on that one, and when using the 8800, it crashes, needing more power.


I think it is worth mentioning, I hadn't even installed the drivers yet, and it froze. I tried it again, and the 8800 GT made it freeze when I tried to install the drivers.

I have PM'd Doby, and will see what his diagnosis is.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*



SovereingRedout said:


> I just learned it is actually a FX 5300


You mean PCX 5300 ? Please uninstall your old nvidia drivers and reinstall the proper ones so that it setups correctly for the 5300 before you run 3D mark : 
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.19_whql.html. Each time you swap the cards you need to uninstall the nvidia drivers before swapping and reinstall them once the new card is installed.



SovereingRedout said:


> Since the other processor performs at 3.0Ghz, I would like to switch out my current 2.33Ghz processor with it.


Don't swap your 2.33Ghz E6550 core 2 duo CPU for a 3.0Ghz P4. The nominal speed in Mhz isn't everything, your current processor is much better than a P4 3.0Ghz cause it has 2 cores and uses a much more efficient architecture : http://www.cpubenchmark.net/common_cpus.html



SovereingRedout said:


> It was taking a VERY long time to download, and at about 84%, the computer froze.


Download the installer for 3D mark with another computer and copy it on an USB flash drive. 

If your computer freezes when downloading stuff from the internet it's no good sign. You don't need to run chkdsk c: /R each time as long as you ran it once before, but you should run chkdsk c: /F to repair inconsistencies in the file system each time you have to turn the computer off using the power button after a freeze, it'll run much faster than chkdsk /R since it won't search the drive's surface for bad clusters.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*



justpassingby said:


> You mean PCX 5300 ? Please uninstall your old nvidia drivers and reinstall the proper ones so that it setups correctly for the 5300 before you run 3D mark :
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.19_whql.html. Each time you swap the cards you need to uninstall the nvidia drivers before swapping and reinstall them once the new card is installed.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I uninstalled the drivers, and now it won't let me in. As soon as I click the account I want to get into, it freezes. 

Thank you very much for the advice regarding the CPU, I had always seen the nominal speed as the main measurement, and didn't consider the varying architecture. Thank you very much on that.

I suppose I'll boot into safe mode, and run chkdsk h: /F (My drive is labeled H: from DBAN). I won't be home tonight, I'll be at a friend's house, so have a vacation from assisting me! 

Thanks so much for your help so far!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

No problem, take all the time you need. Try to reinstall the nvidia drivers in safe mode with the "administrator" account.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

I installed the FCX 5300 proper drivers in safe mode, it was completely fine in safe mode for as long as it took to download the drivers on my laptop, and copy it to disk, and transfer them to the computer. Then, I enter normal mode and it freezes. I have already put 3DMark05 on a CD, I just can't get into normal mode. I suppose I'll chkdsk H: /F and boot up again.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Your system drive should have the c: volume letter in Windows, not h:. Run the checkdisk scan from safe mode to make sure you check the right drive : open "my computer" => right-click the system drive => properties => tools => check now under error checking. Tick both boxes then click start.

In safe mode go to start => run and type msconfig. Go to the startup tab and untick all the items you see there, then go to the services tab, tick "hide all microsoft services" and untick all remaining entries (hiding ms services will make sure you don't untick the default services). Once that's done retry to start in normal mode and see how it goes. Make sure you disconnect from the internet if you were using a third party firewall, else you'll leave the computer opened to external intrusions : unhook the ethernet cable or turn the router off if you're using wireless. Don't try to connect to the internet with that computer if you have no firewall running (even if you don't surf the web, if the ethernet or wireless connection is active someone can enter in your computer from the outside if there's no firewall running).

When booting is normal mode after unticking the startup items you'll get a warning saying that you're in selective startup mode. Tick the box and click ok.

If the computer still freezes with the PCX 5300 video card in normal mode and with all startup items and third party services disabled then I'd say that the issue is with the motherboard. If normal mode works fine after removing the startup items then it could be a software issue.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*



justpassingby said:


> Your system drive should have the c: volume letter in Windows, not h:. Run the checkdisk scan from safe mode to make sure you check the right drive : open "my computer" => right-click the system drive => properties => tools => check now under error checking. Tick both boxes then click start.
> 
> In safe mode go to start => run and type msconfig. Go to the startup tab and untick all the items you see there, then go to the services tab, tick "hide all microsoft services" and untick all remaining entries (hiding ms services will make sure you don't untick the default services). Once that's done retry to start in normal mode and see how it goes. Make sure you disconnect from the internet if you were using a third party firewall, else you'll leave the computer opened to external intrusions : unhook the ethernet cable or turn the router off if you're using wireless. Don't try to connect to the internet with that computer if you have no firewall running (even if you don't surf the web, if the ethernet or wireless connection is active someone can enter in your computer from the outside if there's no firewall running).
> 
> ...


Did the first thing. However, upon next boot, the system hangs when loading Mup.sys. I think I should run recovery console in order to repair the file. Any verification?

If that is what I must do, I shall do it, and post the results of the selective startup.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

What do you mean by "first thing" ? You mean the mup.sys error message appeared after the computer restarted and checked the hard drive ? Did it happen before or after the hard drive scan ?

The system hanging on the mup.sys loading message usually means the issue is with the next driver, usually it's the video driver.

Press F8 at startup and choose last known good config. See if you can get in either safe mode or normal mode to run the chkdsk scan and untick all startup items.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

I ran the error checking, which was the first thing you wanted me to do. I tried to boot into safe mode, and the computer loaded all the windows drivers, until it got to Mup.sys. I waited a while, before deciding that it must be hanging. I suppose I'll choose last known config and follow your instructions from there.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Ok. If it still fails at mup.sys I'm afraid you'll have to reinstall Windows, or at least do a repair install.

I still believe that the issue is with the motherboard. Have you contacted Asus or your local retailer to request a RMA yet ? Tell them that you have strong indications that the issue is with the motherboard. No need to tell them about the overclock but say you've tested all other hardware parts (which you did) and tested the computer with a working low power video card. I still have doubts about your power supply and the 8800GT, the Ultra is actually on a list of known bad power supplies in the hardware team's private section.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Sorry, I won't be at my house till sunday. I'll be back then, see ya later.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Hehe, sorry for taking so long. OK, I tried to do a repair install, and the system froze on me. I guess I actually went to recovery console, but it still froze about 2 seconds past me pressing R. So, now, the screen won't display anything, using either to 8800 GT or the 5300 . I dunno what to do now.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Hello again !

Can you access the BIOS ? If so report your temps and voltages. Check whether all fans spin when you turn the computer on.

Try another power supply and see if it helps. According to EVGA You'll need 22A on the 12V rail but 26A or more is recommended. See if you can get your hands on a good quality PSU (450W+ from Antec, FSP, Corsair, Seasonic or other reknowned manufacturers) so that the results actually mean something.

Motherboard issues that don't prevent the computer from booting are hard to diagnose. Once you'll have tested the system with another power supply you'll have tested all the hardware parts except the motherboard. Please contact Asus and issue a RMA request.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Now the computer will boot up, and doesn't just display a black screen. All fans are spinning. Voltages: 
Vcore:
1.34v
3.3V: 3.32V
5V Voltage: 4.86V 
12V Voltage: 111.96V

Temps:
CPU Temp: 35 C
M/B Temp: 33 C
CPU Fan Speed: 868 RPM
CHA_Fan1 Speed: 0 RPM
CHA_Fan2 Speed: 0 RPM

I've contacted my friend about borrowing a power supply, and he said he might be able to give me one for testing for a while. He told me that to test out the power supply, I might want to remove the sound card, so as to lower the amount of needed power. I thought it might be worth mentioning that, like the cursor, the keyboard seems to freeze as well. As in, I press Caps Lock, and the light won't turn on. If Num Lock is on, I can't hit num lock and make the light designating that nums lock is on, turn off. My friend believes it to be a motherboard problem, from what I've told him.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

"motherboard issue" is what we've been saying since post #13 :wink: I suggested another power supply cause the screen wasn't displaying anything. Still give it a try with another power supply, it'll save you time with Asus' support. And yes you should remove everything that's not needed for the computer to boot : leave only one memory stick and the system drive, remove all other pci cards and drives.

Contact Asus or your local retailer to get a replacement motherboard if it's still under warranty. Talk with Asus' technical support first : tell them you reinstalled, tried another power supply, video card, tested the hard drive and the RAM, checked the temps and voltages and that you're left thinking it can only be the motherboard. Then issue an RMA request and mention the case number the technical support will have given you.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Ah yes, I know. I mainly was just saying that my friend thought it was the motherboard, to support what you think. That being said,

Thank you so very much for your time. 

I am currently typing this on the computer with said issue, and it hasn't frozen since I haven't reinstalled the 5300 drivers. It froze after I tried once more with the 8800 GT, using the drivers, but after once again using the 5300, without drivers, it works fine.

I'll get that power supply, and contact Asus tommorow.

Once again, thank you for your time. I respect your willingness to help out others without requiring neither pay nore retribution.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

You're welcome. This is free support but you can always donate a little if you feel up to it, no money will ever reach my pocket but it'll help to support the servers' cost :smile: I for myself simply enjoy helping others and learning new things in the process.

Without the video drivers you're only using the 2D features of your video card => less stress on the video card, on the PCI BUS (motherboard) and on the power supply.

Keep us posted once you get a reply from Asus :wave:


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Ok, Asus has told me I am good to go for the RMA! However, I need to remove to CPU, which makes me nervous. I really don't want to break anything at all, so if there are any guides on removing it that you would recommend, I would be happy to use them.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

It's an s775 socket, watch this video from 4'52'' :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6NbPMQgwPM

Careful where you keep the cpu while it's not on the motherboard, don't touch the gold connectors. See if you can get a protective cap as shown on the video from your local shop or the shop you bought the motherboard & cpu from.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

I might be able to get a protective cap, but if not I will avoid touching the connectors. I will keep it in a box in my room, where it will be surrounded by foam. Thanks for the video!


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

I do have one small question, at about 6:10 in the video, the gold connectors are facing up. I'm wondering if you know how they are extracting it after that part. It doesn't show, it just has the guy all of a sudden holding the CPU in his hand.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

6:05-6:10 is the cpu removal. The gold connectors are on the other side, facing the motherboard.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Hello again. I got the motherboard back, and reapplied thermal paste, and got a new fan. I go into normal mode to install drivers. It freezes. After all this, it still freezes...

This really is the worst possible thing ever. Could there be any other reasons for this?

I'm gonna try only using one stick of RAM, and switching it out.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

You got a replacement motherboard ? Update the BIOS to the latest revision.

See if you could test with another s775 CPU (check that it's supported by the motherboard first).


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Ok, this is strange. With one gig of RAM, I was able to run Crysis. No shut downs. Testing other stick now.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

2 gigs of RAM seems to be working....What the heck? I feel almost sad that it is working, and I don't know why.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Okay, it is only running with 1 gig of RAM. Should I use Memtest to figure out the problem?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

Yes you could run memtest on one stick at a time and see if it reports errors.

Are both your memory sticks the exact same model ? Check that the BIOS uses the right timings for them : see what cpu-z says about the SPD and check in the memory tab that those timings are used. Post a screenshot of the SPD and memory tabs if needed.

If your ram is currently in slots 1 and 3 on the motherboard then try slots 2 and 4.


----------



## SovereignRedout (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved from XP]*

I tried slots 2 and 4 and the computer didn't boot up.

A few days after, I received the same solution from someone else. I thought it wouldn't work, that the computer wouldn't boot. Turns out the RAM was improperly placed before.

After the entire summer...The damn computer finally works! I am so happy right now! Thank you very much, justpassingby! You must have spent hours helping, so I'm very grateful. That goes for everyone else in this thread. Thank you all very much! If I had a Paypal, I would donate! Just need to get one, and I'll be sure to!

Thanks everyone,
Sincerely, SovereignRedoubt.

This thread can now be marked as solved.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Freezing in Normal XP after overclocking, Safe Mode works fine [Moved fr*

You're welcome, glad I could help.


----------

